# Dadoed Shelving



## wookie (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey Guys and Gals,

Need some opinions\suggestions for a built in bookcase project. i want to dado in the shelving using 3\4" plywood. My question is, the span of the shelves are 36'. There will be some weight put on these shelves, books. Will these shelves be strong considering the span? Going to rabbit in the back using either 1\4" or maybe 1/2" plywood then screwing the back into the shelves for extra strength. Think that will be enough?

Thanks,

Jack


----------



## DeltaDaddy (Nov 15, 2013)

that is a large span and the shelf will most definitely sag. running a dado in the back will help strengthen it. Is this going to be a frameless cab?


----------



## wookie (Dec 15, 2009)

It is going to be 3 separate units screwed together with a face frame.


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Just place a 1-1/2" X 3/4" solid edge on the front of the shelves for strength in the span.


----------



## DeltaDaddy (Nov 15, 2013)

^ what bogey guy said^ If they are adjustable shelves and if they are all fixed shelves the face frame will strengthen the shelf in the same manner


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

I think if your screwing the back into the shelf it would be strong enough, but a trim pc on the front edge would definitely help. I would put about an 1 1/4 pc on the front.
I also try to limit the span to 32" so that I can get 3 cuts out of a sheet of material, (unless whatever your building can utilize the other pcs)


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Wookie, have fun with this.

http://www.woodbin.com/calcs/sagulator.htm


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

+1 to Rick's suggestion.


----------



## wookie (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks a bunch guys. I did have fun with the sagulator! (I also have been known to watch someone paint a wall online too.) The solid piece on the fronts is the way we will probably go. Also still considering dadoing the backs too. You guys are great!

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

If you take a look at my Kitchen Table and Built-in project, I did a very similar type of built-in. I actually built 4 cabinets, 3 side by side and one on top, and the far left cabinet is about 46 inches wide by 15 inches deep. I screwed them together with a face frame to hide the end grain of the Baltic birch plywood.

The shelves are made of 3/4" plywood with 3/4" x 1.5" hard maple fronts. The maple was was put on the ply so that the 1.5" was visible from the front - flush on top and a lip on the bottom of the shelf. I used pocket screws and glue to attach the maple to the plywood.

There is one fixed shelf in that cabinet. I only dadoed the sides then used glue and screws on the sides and back. All the other shelves are adjustable, so no other dadoes.

My wife has had a good time loading those suckers up. Maybe 50 to 60 pounds fairly evenly distributed. So far (about 4 months), no sag.

for consistency sake, I kept the look of the shelves the same for the other cabinets even though it was overkill for the 11 inch wide cabinet.


----------



## wookie (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks Tony. Your project turned out great. I am also in IL, the Peoria area. Not far from Washington that was hit by the F-4 tornado.


----------

